# Gaggia Classic and Mahlköenig vario + VST basket



## veeone (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Guys

Ive started trying to pull shots with my Classic and Vario with a 20g VST basket

The first shot I pulled was by far the best. 20g coffee in, 46g good espresso out in 24 seconds with beautiful and dark crema

next shots all went similar way, flowed way to fast even though I tightened the grind with each one.much lighter crema. Still always flowed around 60-70g output even in less time than the first one

Some thoughts:

Could this have to do with the temperature instability of the Classic? I would think not but maybe someone can tell me otherwise? PID has been ordered.

I pressed the steam button for about 10 sec before the first shot but not the others and then cleared out any steam with minimal priming.

Initially the later shots flowed very dark and nice but then quickly turn frothy and even some bubbles from the portafilter spout. It is a standard Gaggia portafilter which I have removed the perfect crema thingie and just inserted the 20g VST

All the best

V1


----------



## DripDrop (Sep 11, 2015)

Does it look like it is channeling? Are there obvious holes in the puck when you've finished? If so you might want to experiment with some distribution methods to try to reduce it. Are you knocking coffee around after tamping like the 'old' technique?

How does it taste? Sometimes for certain beans a shorter/longer extraction time is ok, so long as it tastes good. How consistently do you think you are tamping? What kind of beans are you using?


----------



## veeone (Jun 7, 2015)

DripDrop said:


> Does it look like it is channeling? Are there obvious holes in the puck when you've finished? If so you might want to experiment with some distribution methods to try to reduce it. Are you knocking coffee around after tamping like the 'old' technique?
> 
> How does it taste? Sometimes for certain beans a shorter/longer extraction time is ok, so long as it tastes good. How consistently do you think you are tamping? What kind of beans are you using?


Its hard to tell as the Gaggia classic 2015 does not have a three way so it leaves the puck like a soup. I tried going from 20 to 19 grams because i felt the shower head screw was leaving a mark in the soup. but saw no difference really.

I knock the portafilter with my hand BEFORE i tamp to try to get the distribution very even and i would say that my tamping is pretty consistently firm, maybe too firm.

The beans are a week old medium light local roast from java, indonesia

Maybe i just need to tighten even further im at 1-S on the vario. Anyone else have a vario? what settings are you at with espresso ?

Brgds

V1


----------



## veeone (Jun 7, 2015)

veeone said:


> Its hard to tell as the Gaggia classic 2015 does not have a three way so it leaves the puck like a soup. I tried going from 20 to 19 grams because i felt the shower head screw was leaving a mark in the soup. but saw no difference really.
> 
> I knock the portafilter with my hand BEFORE i tamp to try to get the distribution very even and i would say that my tamping is pretty consistently firm, maybe too firm.
> 
> ...


Actually I now see that the roast is 17 days old.


----------

